

Ask HN: Startupschool “Speed Networking” anyone? - pjg

I love YC #startupschool. One of the things I&#x27;d like to do more is meet and connect with interesting people.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of organizing a &quot;Speed Networking&quot; event during lunch hour at Flint Center at StartupSchool SiliconValley this weekend Oct 11.<p>Basically 2 lines of people - one side with people looking for gigs&#x2F;co-founders and other side with people who have gigs looking for people&#x2F;founders&#x2F;partners. Chat for a minute or two and keep moving sort of like musical chairs<p>Looking for a couple of volunteers who can can help. You can reach me at paymentsguysv {at} gmail
======
coingig
awesome idea! going to email you now

------
dzink
Ditto.

